# Any birds out there?



## Pteri (Mar 21, 2016)

I know birds aren't the most popular fursona out there, so if anyone _does_ have a bird fursona or character, I'd love to hear about them


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 21, 2016)

I used to have an bird furosna, but I can still help you out. here look at this Userpage of burds -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Inzoreno (Mar 21, 2016)

A gentleman owl at your service!


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Mar 22, 2016)

When making a wingsuit, do you build your arms into the wings, or have separate arms and wings?


----------



## Pteri (Mar 22, 2016)

Arcturus Maple said:


> When making a wingsuit, do you build your arms into the wings, or have separate arms and wings?


I wouldn't know, but if I had to guess, I'd say you could do it either way. What I would do if it was a bird and not a gryphon/hippogriff is I would make the arms normal and have long feathers on them that would be the wings. Again, I have like no knowledge on fursuits, but that's just what I'd want mine to be like


----------



## Raptorre (Mar 23, 2016)

Erm...does a velociraptor count?

Believe me, I'm the biggest bird nerd and would love to see more bird-sonas...I've played with the idea of using a parrot as a sona (since I have a cockatiel and she's my most favorite thing ever) but I just haven't found anything that fits.


----------



## Pteri (Mar 23, 2016)

Raptorre said:


> Erm...does a velociraptor count?
> 
> Believe me, I'm the biggest bird nerd and would love to see more bird-sonas...I've played with the idea of using a parrot as a sona (since I have a cockatiel and she's my most favorite thing ever) but I just haven't found anything that fits.


I guess so, I mean they are just prehistoric birds (also im so jealous you have a cockatiel :0)


----------



## Spazzlez (Mar 23, 2016)

I have a gryphon O.C. named Mythic.


----------



## Nataku (Mar 25, 2016)

I have a bird char who is an Argus pheasant, because spots. Sadly I can't say as I've seen any other Argus pheasants out there. She is sometimes also drawn as a (mini) gryphon,  at which times her feline parts are that of a margay (because spots).


----------



## Simo (Mar 25, 2016)

I've pondered coming up with an avian character for stories and RP; I'm most drawn to water fowl and marsh birds...cranes, herons, but also loons, due to thier eeie call, and their amazing markings. 

I grew up on a lake, and we kept a few ducks(mallards), so we always had about 6 or so, that we had a shelter for in the winter, and raised from chicks. Also, duck eggs taste really good! But ducks are smarter than chickens; a chicken, you just keep taking the eggs, and they don't care. A duck will get wise, and move the nest to a different, better hidden location.


----------



## Pteri (Mar 25, 2016)

Simo said:


> I've pondered coming up with an avian character for stories and RP; I'm most drawn to water fowl and marsh birds...cranes, herons, but also loons, due to thier eeie call, and their amazing markings.
> 
> I grew up on a lake, and we kept a few ducks(mallards), so we always had about 6 or so, that we had a shelter for in the winter, and raised from chicks. Also, duck eggs taste really good! But ducks are smarter than chickens; a chicken, you just keep taking the eggs, and they don't care. A duck will get wise, and move the nest to a different, better hidden location.


Interesting....


----------

